# swagger b-pod



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thinking about popping for a swagger b-pod .anyone here own one ? if so ,how do you like it?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't have one but I got to check one out at the club meeting last Wednesday. Seems like a very good system. He had the "treestand" version which has the longest legs so he can use it with full size chairs. The unit was easily adjustable and yet super steady.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Not a fan. I have tried one. With the extra bulk and weight on the rifle, it makes any chance of an off hand shot even more unreliable. I don't really like bipods that attach to the rifle for this reason. But even a Harris bipod isn't as bulky as these are.

Personally I use stand alone shooting sticks that have the swivel saddle with adjustable legs and they are light. The strap to my backpack and once I am situated on stand, I get them out and get the rifle in them. Use these for all my hunting. They extend enough so that I could make standing shots on big game too.

Mine is the Vanguard Scout shooting sticks.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

well l, bought it. got the field version with the shorter legs. 29 inch .

$ 149


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why the 30" cost $200 ????... let us know how they work. I'll stick with the Bog-pod tripod for now. Here in the desert you never know what direction they will come from. I've had to adjust my position where the sticks wouldn't work so I like the ability to let them go.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah.I've resisted both bi-pods and sticks for a lot of years for that very reason but finally decided to give em a try


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you tried these yet Kiyote ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Waiting on a Report too----------* :biggrin: ------------svb


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

no. my fathers been sick in hospital and finally passed on friday , so it has been put on hold for awhile.

will get to it eventually


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Kiyote. You and your family have my sympathies.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*So sorry for your lost-----May Your DAD "Rest in Peace" God Bless you and Family--------------------------------svb *


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks guys.

he lived a good long life and finally fell after a 25 year fight with cancer .

his was a life to be celebrated ,not mourned but HE will be missed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your father kiyote.

May all the memories give you peace and comfort...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks AZ , I appriciate that.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

well , I finally got around to putting the bipod on my .270. and shot a few thru it yesterday.

I like the flexibility and range of movement of the bi-pod. not sure I like the extra weight though, on a rifle I carry a lot. think for big game, when doing a lot of hiking, I may stick to just shooting off knees or pack for a rest

have a doe antelope tag in November and think I will try it out on that hunt.

worst case I will put it on my pred calling rifle(.223) as I don't generally stray to far from truck when calling yotes


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Why the 30" cost $200 ... let us know how they work. I'll stick with the Bog-pod tripod for now. Here in the desert you never know what direction they will come from. I've had to adjust my position where the sticks wouldn't work so I like the ability to let them go.


ha ,that's funny.

I found a deal on amazon.

I have noticed with the swagger bi-pod it is pretty easy to adjust position, compared to most b-pods I have ever used in past.the way the legs flex , it is easy to swing on a target.

takes a little getting used to though.

also can use it as a monopod if situation requires it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the report----------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How heavy are they? I watched a video on them a while ago, and they did seem pretty versatile. Are the ones you bought long enough to use from a chair/stool?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> How heavy are they? I watched a video on them a while ago, and they did seem pretty versatile. Are the ones you bought long enough to use from a chair/stool?


really not to heavy as far as b-pods go but it is enough you notice it.

24.6 oz

no ,I bought the shorter ones . 29" they are tall enough to sit upright on the ground


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok... yeah I am not sitting on the ground ????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Ok... yeah I am not sitting on the ground


lol. who's askaired of a wittle snake?? I is ,that's who! but generally ,during hunting season it's cold enough here snakes are seldom an issue.

they do make a taller version for shooting from tree stands and such


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha... it's not just the rattlesnakes there's lots of other stuff that will either bite you or poke you. ???? ???? ???? ????????... cacti are definitely a year round problem ????.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not gonna ask where the fire came from.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'm not gonna ask where the fire came from.


???????? fire ants Don ????. And let's not forget the little brown ants that look like the harmless ones back in the midwest... but bite!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought that perhaps you were eating real mexican food in your homemade tortillas


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I thought that perhaps you were eating real mexican food in your homemade tortillas


Were getting there...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those will work !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

went out this morning and filled my doe goat tag.

pretty easy hunt .just drove till I saw her about 200 yards out. got out of truck, set up my new swagger bi-pod ,which I mounted on my win .270.

crackpop and it were all over by 8:30 AM and back home by ten.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your kill and Great shot--Glad your New Bi - Pod works for you------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job filling the tag Kiyote.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

here is a pic of my setup.

the one thing I would change with the swagger bi-pod is the leg locks . they work ok but I think I prefer the quick release latches over the screw type locks.

the more I shoot with the swagger, the more I like the mobility of it though.

the antelope was walking and it was very easy to swing with it ,till it stopped.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

in the pic of my set-up above , note..... if it looks like it is not attached quite right ,it is because it isn't. was in process of taking it off my win .270 to put on my ruger .223 for varmint calling, when I decided to snap a pic


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice kiyote ????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

swagger strikes again .

put in on my brothers 30-06 and today he drilled a cow at about 400 yards


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

found this elk antler while stalking the cows.

still has a lil velvet on it and broken off right at the base.
I think Jr. got an arse whoopin in the rut.


----------

